# Destin Pomps



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I fished the strip of shoreline from the destin bridge up to the Beasley Park area yesterday. I wanted to know does anybody fish this area? I dont ever hear any reports coming from Destin as opposed to GS. Pcola Bch or OB. I would think any shoreline in the general area should be productive. Just wanted to hear some general feed back. I noticed theres alot more people down there.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Try fishing the east beach ie east jetty to Henderson State park starting two hours before the high tide. Key is finding bottle necks and deep hole wear the rips pull the water out. Think, moving water and deep.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I used(past couple years) drive an atv up and down that stretch (eglin land) in the mornings and saw quite a few fisherman out there. They usually told me they were doing pretty good


----------

